# Disposable goggle lens covers?



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

Check out dirt bike tare offs. Work good for dirt and mud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, thanks.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

There are several mfgs that make peel offs to fit specific models of googles. Here is one example.
https://www.amazon.com/SAS-Safety-5111-Peel-Off-Overspray/dp/B000K0MO2C


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Bingo, that's what I was looking for.


----------

